# Learning High Island



## Fargus (Feb 13, 2006)

I had heard many good things on this board about High Island so my g/f and I made our first probative trip there on Wednesday. I have found that I may need more clarification on landmarks and locations. As a basic starting point, where Hwy 87 ends, is that what everyone refers to as the barricades? If so, I followed Lunkerbrad's advice and directions and went approximately 1 mile down old 87. I looked around there for a few minutes and then continued down the beach. It was not much further (maybe half a mile) when I ran into something else that I had seen on this board, but was not prepared to come across. Nude sunbathers! 

It was only two guys and a pick up. The guy on our side of the pick up had a pair of shorts on, typical for the beach, right? Well, the other fella was on the backside of the pick up and kinda strolls out from behind the pick up and we soon learn that he is in his birthday suit! At this time we high tailed it outta there! The only issue I had with this guy doing that is he had absolutely no clue who I had in the truck with me. I could have had a pick up load of 4th or 5th graders looking to work on a science project. 

With that being said, using the barricades at Hwy 87 as a landmark, how much further East down the beach is suggested? And what about West along the good portion of Hwy 87? I have heard several people mention some piers at High Island. Which direction and how far are those located? Any further guidance provided would be greatly appreciated!

Chris


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

Chris, where 87 and 124 intersect is commonly known as the barricades (actual physical barrier). East of the barricades is great fishing due to less fishing pressure by fishermen. I see you ran into the nude beach (put the blinders on and don't stop). 4x4 is recommended east of the barricades.

West of the barricades there are 2 visible piers (Old Meacom's pier aka Rocky's pier and the Dirty Pelican). Rocky's (open to the public) is about a mile or two west of the barricades and Dirty Pelicans (shut down) is 3 miles west of Rocky's.
The area b/n the 2 piers is commonly known as "in b/n the piers". Most of us BTB yakkers are there every wkd hanging into bullreds/sharks. Sometimes there are 5 of us and other times there can be up to 30.

here's a link to maps/directions High Island....
http://texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=77180


----------



## Fargus (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks a lot RD! Your information confirms my suspicions. How much farther passed the "sunbathers" would you recommend?


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

7-10 miles past the barricades east...


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

About a mile past the barricades the beach narrows down. Either stay west of that on the wider beach or go past it another 5 miles or more to avoid the loonies. They pretty much hang out from 1-5 miles past the barricades and claim it as "their" nude beach.

FYI... what they're doing is NOT legal, although most of them will disagree. They will get tickets if caught by LEOs.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

nasakid said:


> About a mile past the barricades the beach narrows down. Either stay west of that on the wider beach or go past it another 5 miles or more to avoid the loonies. They pretty much hang out from 1-5 miles past the barricades and claim it as "their" nude beach.


I hate to hear that because it means they are steadily moving west. The nude beach used to start about 5 or 6 miles past the barricade and extend for the next 5 miles or so. A person could feel pretty safe bringing their family to the beach as long as they stayed within 3 or 4 miles of the barricade.

Another problem, once you get down toward the nude beach, is the "cruisers". I think a high percentage of the nudies are gay men who are looking for a hookup, and not the fishy kind. I've had problems with them driving back and forth around 4 miles from the barricade.

Probably the safest thing to do is stay between the piers. That's a long stretch of beach and usually not too crowded. The only problem there is that sometimes the wade gut gets pretty deep.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Nude Beach Info (Probally more than you want)*

The "Nude Beach" ussually starts past "The Cedars" which is a line of salt water
cedars that is perpendicular to the beach about 4 mi; That said almost anywhere 
past the Chambers County/Jefferson County line is where the Nudies like to stay...
Because the normal law enforcement patrol would be the Jefferson County Sherrif's Dept...
they have to come all the way thur Winnie to get to the beach [about 60 miles from
Sabine Pass] unless they are driving one of the SO's 4x4's. As stated before they
sometimes receive tickets for their behavior...
I sometimes fish as far East as "The Cedars" I have never been bothered, but have
talked to a miniority that have had some minor confrontations [nothing violent].
I wish that Jefferson County SO would have a 6 month crack down...That would 
probally take care of the problem for several years but that is not likily...
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

The Federal Game Wardens that are over McFaddin Wildlife Refuge write them tickets too.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

thats why i do not fish there got sick of it 20 yrs ago . freaks


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Cool weather's coming. That would discourage me from running around nude.


----------



## bmc4041 (Apr 12, 2006)

Holy **** Nude People on a small stretch of beach . That must mean they are either gay or freakos w/ mental disorders and are out looking for trouble. Stay as far away as possible for your own safety.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

We usually fish / camp about 7mi past the barricade. Never been bothered that far down other than having to pass them on the way in and out. Anyone know the nice married couple that is always on the beach in the green 4 door jeep looking for shark teeth?

BTW, the last time we camped out on the beach we found 2 pristine arrowheads in the surf sand, (Arrowheads - not shark teeth) We showed a guy at work who is an arrowhead buff and he wanted to know exactly where we found them, he went down to the area and found one himself. We believe them to be Karankawa.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

scubaru,

Post some pics of the arrowheads. That would be cool to see!


----------



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

TomCat said:


> Cool weather's coming. That would discourage me from running around nude.


LOL

I beg to differ. I've still got an image burned into my brain from a few years ago. Steelersfan had never seen the nudies and we had all been talking about it that day. It was sometime just before Christmas and I'll be d*mned if on the way out that very day, there wasn't a scary lookin' dude standing there completely naked except for one of those big red plastic Christmas wreath bows taped to his belly.

Christmas will never be the same again....


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Dolphin Girl said:


> LOL
> 
> I beg to differ. I've still got an image burned into my brain from a few years ago. Steelersfan had never seen the nudies and we had all been talking about it that day. It was sometime just before Christmas and I'll be d*mned if on the way out that very day, there wasn't a scary lookin' dude standing there completely naked except for one of those big red plastic Christmas wreath bows taped to his belly.
> 
> Christmas will never be the same again....


I've seen them out in VERY cold weather. I guess the alcohol keeps them warm.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Believe it or not there are a bunch of people who visit this board who see nothing wrong with it. not sure if there as sick as they are or just don't know what realy goes on down there. I have personaly told a "troller" at the end of the blacktop "I was going to kill him if he didn't leave." He drove up to me and my 8yr old son at the time with his pants undone. I was so mad we almost had a hate crime right then and there.


----------



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

There were like 7 groups camped one time just a few miles past the barricades. One group left so there was an empty space right in the middle. Two naked guys jumped out of their trucks and proceeded to frolick in the shallow water. We did our best to ignore them but the ***** hit the fan when Buckeye caught a bull red and they came running over to check it out. Keep in mind they were right there in the middle of a bunch of men and women who were FULLY clothed. JR ran them off and you could tell they were ******. They kept driving by. Couldn't believe the nerve of them...


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for ruining Christmas for me again, Karen. Unfortunately, that image will be burned for eternity into my memory as well. 

By the way, Melynda, Paige and I will be down there this week visiting her sister and the new twins. We'll be staying up near Conroe. Don't know what you guys have planned for the weekend but we will be in that area. I am trying to get together with Buckeye to maybe do some fishing on Sat. if the weather and everything else cooperates. I'd like to get Paige her first tast of saltwater but we will be cramming lots of stuff into 4 days (getting in Wed. evening and leaving early Sun. AM) so who knows how it will all pan out.


----------



## norm9 (Apr 5, 2006)

Geeze...Thanks for the heads up..I've fished the beach on the other side of the rollover area for years but I've never really gone further than that. I never knew there were people like that down there.


----------



## F.A.T. (May 21, 2004)

They are year rounders, i had to chase one off with a shovel once close to new years. I was the only person in sight on the beach that day, and had rods out already.
This guy just kept getting closer and closer till i finaly walked right up to him and his car and told him to get out of my sight. He put some undies on and went swimming again, well i was waiting for him when he camoe out and he didnt appreciate it one bit, LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I love that area and refuse to let them take it from me, so you just have to ignore them and go on past em. Been driveing by them for years.
SEE YA!


----------



## northpaw (May 30, 2005)

Dolphin Girl said:


> There were like 7 groups camped one time just a few miles past the barricades. One group left so there was an empty space right in the middle. Two naked guys jumped out of their trucks and proceeded to frolick in the shallow water. We did our best to ignore them but the ***** hit the fan when Buckeye caught a bull red and they came running over to check it out. Keep in mind they were right there in the middle of a bunch of men and women who were FULLY clothed. JR ran them off and you could tell they were ******. They kept driving by. Couldn't believe the nerve of them...


LMAO I'll have to ask TJ bout that one next time I see him. Hard to believe Buckeye didn't go off on that event.


----------

